# Sweet potato gnocchi



## Spatchbob (Jun 21, 2020)

Dinner last night. Forth time making gnocchi and first time with sweet potatoes. So it was a learning experience and I didn't take pics until the end so we'll just say this pic was after a couple hours of experimenting / eating "failure". End result was delicious.

Boiled, then pan fried with butter and bacon, then topped with parmesan cheese and purple basil from my garden.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 21, 2020)

That looks awesome!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 21, 2020)

That looks fantastic, Like! I make my own pasta and ravioli but gave up on gnocchi after a couple of tries that came out like lead sinkers. My noni  used to make the best, when my dad tried they came out like mine. RAY


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm impressed. I've tried gnocchi a few times, but never could get them to that pillow light, melt-in-your-mouth stage. Might have to try again.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 29, 2020)

You had me @ gnocchi! That looks fantastic...very interesting idea! Like!


----------

